# What to wear when reporting to a new base?



## Greywolf (5 Oct 2004)

I've been posted to CFB Petawawa and I'd like to know what I'm supposed to wear when I report for duty?  Combats?  CFs?


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

When I reported to Wainwright I was told to clear in wearing my combats.It probably changes base to base though....


----------



## Greywolf (5 Oct 2004)

Yeah, that's what I heard...that it varies from base to base...But they didn't tell me what I'm supposed to wear and I have no contact info...


----------



## chrisf (5 Oct 2004)

My guess would be to wear what they're going to expect you to be working in, but that's only a guess.


----------



## hiv (5 Oct 2004)

If you haven't been told anything I would wear my DEUs just to be on the safe side.

No one is going to hassle you for over-dressing...but they just might for under-dressing.


----------



## Inch (5 Oct 2004)

Check your posting message, there should be a POC listed in one of the last paragraphs. If there's not then call your gaining unit OR and ask if you're not sure. My last 2 postings have been dress of the day when reporting, my first couple were 3B's. I would say dress of the day is the accepted practice these days though I've never been posted to an Army unit so I can't say for sure.

Cheers


----------



## Armymedic (5 Oct 2004)

First day DEU, then dress of the day (usually CADPAT) after that.


----------



## Greywolf (5 Oct 2004)

What about the weekends?  I'll be arriving at the base on Saturday.  Can I wear my civies?  I don't have to report for duty until the weekday after.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Oct 2004)

Not necessarily Army Medic.  When I cleared into Shilo it was cmbts or collared shirt and slacks (or similar facsimile).


----------



## hiv (5 Oct 2004)

I'm sure no one will be upset if you're over-dressed. Just to eliminate any question I would wear my full DEUs.


----------



## Inch (5 Oct 2004)

Full DEU's? 3b's at worst, I've never seen anyone report wearing full DEU's. 

Greywolf, if you're arriving on a weekend, civvies are fine, you're not expected to travel in uniform, therefore you don't have to show up on base to get your room key in uniform. My suggestion would be 3b's to report on Mon, which in case you're wondering is CF pants, short sleeve shirt and parade boots (shoes for officers). The only time I've ever worn full DEU's is for parades.  Again, talk to your POC, if you don't have one on your posting message, PM me. I'm not sure if you have access to the DWAN, but if you need a number looked up, I can look it up for you.

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2004)

What unit are you reporting in to?

Most of the Units in Petawawa will accept you showing up in Cbts.  Most Units in Petawawa will be doing PT between 0 dark thirty and 0930 so you will have some time to reflect.  Don't be afraid to ask when you arrive on the weekend for further instructions on dress, where to sleep and eat, where to Report in to on Mon, etc.  

If you show up in DEU, you will probably be allowed to change into Cbts within a couple of hours.  You would not be wearing that order of dress for the full day.

GW


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Oct 2004)

Come on Inch since when does the Airforce do parades?!.


----------



## Inch (6 Oct 2004)

It could happen!

Battle of Britain and of course Remembrance Day.


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Oct 2004)

When Clearing in it's C.F.'s,unless informed wise.


----------



## painswessex (6 Oct 2004)

Remember that it is winter dress on the 12th of october. What unit are you going to? when i reported in i wore my white shirt with ribbons and black pants boots and beret. So 3 b's is fine.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (6 Oct 2004)

According to the latest CFAO's 11-28

Forage cap, garbadeen tucked into your speedos and mukluks.


----------



## Parasoldier (6 Oct 2004)

The entire base has the dress of the day in CADPAT.  Go with CADPAT.  DEUs are for special occasions around here.


----------



## alexk (6 Oct 2004)

Padraig OCinnead said:
			
		

> According to the latest CFAO's 11-28
> 
> Forage cap, garbadeen tucked into your speedos and mukluks.




good one  ;D


----------



## Greywolf (6 Oct 2004)

I am reporting to 2 GS BN.   I'm a supply tech.   And I haven't been issued a CADPAT combat jacket yet.

Greywolf


----------



## foerestedwarrior (6 Oct 2004)

Greywolf said:
			
		

> I am reporting to 2 GS BN.   I'm a supply tech.   And I haven't been issued a CADPAT combat jacket yet.
> 
> Greywolf



If you mean the cadpat gortex jacket you are with like 90%of the CF. atleast from what i see in Borden.


----------



## yot (6 Oct 2004)

hey Greywolf, long time no see, I thought u are Medic A


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2004)

Greywolf said:
			
		

> I am reporting to 2 GS BN.  I'm a supply tech.  And I haven't been issued a CADPAT combat jacket yet.
> 
> Greywolf



It isn't that cold yet.   You can show up in your shirt.

GW


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Oct 2004)

mess dress or full dress...yep do that....

hehehe naw if it is a weekend I would say yer safe in civvies.  Only people on duty wear a uniform . . . 

tess


----------



## Big Bad John (7 Oct 2004)

In the UK, you report in the Uniform of the Day of the unit that you are reporting to.  The unit Orderly Room should be able to tell you what it is.  If it is the same here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2004)

Heck John,

What a great idea!   How bout calling your new OR and asking. Sheesh, figured someone would've thought of that by now. ;D


----------



## Greywolf (7 Oct 2004)

No, yot.  I'm a supply tech.  Hey, how's your application coming along?


----------



## Doug VT (7 Oct 2004)

Like Parasoldier said, wear combats.  I've never seen anyone clear in wearing DEU's, and I personally would never do it either.  Don't over-complicate!


----------



## patt (7 Oct 2004)

wouldnt there be SOP's posted in one of the barracks so he can look and find out what he has to do?


----------



## Greywolf (14 Oct 2004)

Just to let everyone know, I reported in combats (everyone else did)...and that was fine.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

